# Craftsman 32cc starter rope



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

Where might I find a diagram with the correct procedures to replace a spring and rope on a Craftsman weed eater Mod# 989.786060? Appreciate any help I may receive.....


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might want to double check the model number from your trimmer. I have been unable to find it at the Sears site, where you can usually find illustrated parts lists for their products.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

nothing on that model number but 989.796060 is a valid number for a trimmer

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...goryId=1503820&brandId=0247&modelName=TRIMMER

if that dont work go to http://www.searspartsdirect.com and look up the 989796060 model number.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

989 was made by McCulloch.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

yeah seems sears spread the wealth around a good bit.


----------

